# Florida report



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

The tarpon are now here in fishable numbers. I have only been targeting redfish and specks lately but I've been spotting them quite a bit. My first tarpon trip will be Friday.

What are yall seeing?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Still way to early here... maybe a few down in Port Isabel but it is too early for most of Texas.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, it's a bit early here. I don't even think about going to the beach until July 4th.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

They will come a little later on... patience is key.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

I will be in Key West soon. I talked to my Captain, He said they are in Key West
Harbor in good numbers. Last year I went 5 for 8 on day one, 2 for 4 in four hours
on day 2. I fished one day offshore last year.
I am fishing 3 days again this year , not sure how I will split it up. 
I would really like a permit.

wish me luck

MO


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

Freakin wind won't let up enough for me to get to them. 20-30 mph for the last three days with 15-25 called for the next three days. I'm headin to the 10,000 Islands tommorrow. to try to get to them in the backcountry. It's a long shot but its better than having to fish for trout.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

This time of year they should have shown up at the Sunshine skyway bridge in Tampa also. Man I miss Florida.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

the last week of May or first week of June they will without fail be here. last year early June was awesome.


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'll pass on the Skyway Bridge with a east wind at 20-25 knots and a hard rising tide.

Because of the hard wind the water temps in the Gulf have dropped back down to 71 degrees from 76 a few days ago. I did find some better tarpon concentrations today but it got way to rough way to fast and i wasn't able to hook any. I only had about 30 minutes of decent fishing before it kicked up real bad. The backcountry sucked for tarpon. I had to salvage the day with a big snook and some big jacks.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Marco / 10,000 Islands*

I'm heading to the Marco Island / 10,000 Island area in early June just prior to the new moon. I'm pumped, can't wait to catch me some Tarpon and Snook. Did I mention I was pumed?:bounce:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

RedAg said:


> I'm heading to the Marco Island / 10,000 Island area in early June just prior to the new moon. I'm pumped, can't wait to catch me some Tarpon and Snook. Did I mention I was pumed?:bounce:


 Tarpon and the elusive Snook will get ya pumped!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Blackwater21 said:


> I think I'll pass on the Skyway Bridge with a east wind at 20-25 knots and a hard rising tide.
> 
> Because of the hard wind the water temps in the Gulf have dropped back down to 71 degrees from 76 a few days ago. I did find some better tarpon concentrations today but it got way to rough way to fast and i wasn't able to hook any. I only had about 30 minutes of decent fishing before it kicked up real bad. The backcountry sucked for tarpon. I had to salvage the day with a big snook and some big jacks.


Nothing wrong with nice big Snook. :cheers:


----------

